
Hands-on with Android P–Is this the beginning of a new design language? - daegloe
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/03/hands-on-with-android-p-is-this-the-beginning-of-a-new-design-language/
======
dvddgld
No idea why the notch is a headline feature, no users will care. In any case,
the design looks like a win to me.

